# Magpie with missing tail?



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

There's this magpie who I keep seeing around, he's missing his entire tail feathers so he just sort of hops/runs about on the ground. My question is, will he survive like this? His tail is completely missing and he has a lot of scarring on his bum, possibly a cat attack, we have lots of them around here so it worries me that they will get hold of him again now that he can't fly and kill him  I wish I could help him but I can't get anywhere near him.


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

It will be a late fledgling i should imagine...: victory: His tail will probably grow soon.


----------

